# Yoda's X-mas Box



## seeformiles (Dec 14, 2011)

Quick Plug for the "Yoda's X-mas Box" event at the Chemic Tavern in Leeds Thurs Dec 22nd featuring various bands including "Mystery Soup", "Eclectic Sparks" and my very own "World of Leather" 

Free in but possible whip-round for bands - should be a laugh!


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll try make it to this


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 19, 2011)

Great stuff!


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 22, 2011)

Do you know what sort of time you're playing, seeformiles?


----------

